# Looking for a DTG printing partner



## terzdesign (Mar 8, 2010)

I've got a blossoming web store that I need to find a new apparel print fulfiller for. My current one is retiring.

I'm looking for someone who can provided DTG prints and shipping. I've got the designs and they are ready to go. My web store is basically on hold until I find someone new who wants to print. 

I'm definitely not looking for a HUGE company like printful or scalable press because their quality control is non-existant. Someone with a smaller shop that wants regular business is who I'm looking for.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)




----------



## Zwik (Oct 3, 2021)

Have you considered DTF transfers?


----------

